# Idiot Ebay seller !



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Sometimes I bid on items with a low starting bid,and go up from there as needed.
Today I bid $10 on a group of slot cars... and the seller has the nerve to send me this message...

thanks for the $10 bid on my slot cars your a real bid spender arent you??

*- bentwood35

Now I am going to cancel my bid and never bid on anything of his.
Thanks for the Rant.
Russell
*


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy crap! I can't believe anyone would do that. There are just more a**holes out there than I thought.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Funny thing*

I will throw out a low bid like that to watch an item...
why? Don't know. Maybe I think I will pay more attention to it.
But if someone sent me an email like that I would hope that I won it for that...
That would serve the seller right...


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I canceled my measly $10 bid, and against better judgement, I sent him a response... I said " Are you a 3 year old ? Or am I giving you too much credit ?"

Russell


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

noddaz said:


> I will throw out a low bid like that to watch an item...
> why? Don't know. Maybe I think I will pay more attention to it.
> But if someone sent me an email like that I would hope that I won it for that...
> That would serve the seller right...


That is the same reason I bid on stuff too, he even has a reserve, so there was no chance of me actually winning it for $10.
Here is the number, if anyone else wants to bid $10 and see what happens.
120529282102

Russell


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Flagged him with ebay*

I just flagged this guy for listing policy violations for asking for a banned payment type. If that does not work I'll try something else. Read his listing, what a jackass - no payment type accepted, no shipping specified

http://cgi.ebay.com/huge-lot-afx-aurora-gplus-vintage-slot-cars_W0QQitemZ120529282102QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item1c101ae436#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

I see ya'll's < that looks funny , favorite seller boosa ie: toyz4boyz.... got some negs on his new/old/incognito toyz4boyz.... id.
Poor boosa


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

Hey Russell
Just bid 10 grand and retract your bid on the last day, lol . Lord , unless he would end the auction early and make you the high bidder, ya naver know with some sellers.
Dang idiots.


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

bobwoodly said:


> I just flagged this guy for listing policy violations for asking for a banned payment type. If that does not work I'll try something else. Read his listing, what a jackass - no payment type accepted, no shipping specified
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/huge-lot-afx-aurora-gplus-vintage-slot-cars_W0QQitemZ120529282102QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item1c101ae436#ht_500wt_1182


THEY PULLED THE AUCTION! GOOD JOB
Haven't looked to see if he relisted it.

I need a life I guess but I was looking thru boosa's feedback on his boss of toys usa id and ran across this.
Why would the seller (now not a reg. ebay user) give back 127 bucks to a high bidder and then sell the same thing to boosa for 85 bucks? 
Must have been some "Insider trading" going on there , look at this feedback , notice the NEG and then the buyer above the neg.... hummm
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=raider4vida&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*give back 127 bucks BACK to a high bidder


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*Try This Again*

If link below dosen't work , you have to sign in to ebay and look for id raider4vida and see their feedback

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=raider4vida&ftab=AllFeedback


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Bentwood35 relisted it, this time I only bid $1.50.
120529746089
Have some fun raise it a quarter.

Russell


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here lets make it easy 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...46089&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

This should take you to the page.
-fordcowboy


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Get those anonymous email accounts fired up :tongue:

http://scranton.craigslist.org/clt/1594404811.html


Last night, his CL ad said all kinds of neat stuff something like "I watch these on ebay all the time I know what they are worth so don't try to lowball me" hahahaha


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

guysa turd local pickup only..what a oh be nice Coach...


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lol here's the other CL ad.... http://allentown.craigslist.org/clt/1594980684.html


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

What a bunch of carp! Worth tops $20.00 in My opinion.....


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

HUGE LOT AFX-AURORA - GPLUS 2 VINTAGE CASES.... I HAVE THESE CARS 40 YEARS.... make offer if you collect these cars you know what they are worth i have been watching what these cars bring on ebay for over a year dont waste my time or yours with ridiculous offers... thank you for looking 

*20 cars is "Huge" ???

I am not a professional slot car aficionado, but are some of those cars really 40 years old? mainly the couple of Camaros and the two Formula 1 cars??? 

Even if these were his personal cars from childhood that his Mommy was kind enough to never throw out on him... according to him he is then in his late 40's or in his 50's.... he must be one bitter old dude!*


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I responded to the CL ad the other day asking what he wanted for them and this was his response:


"I've seen dragsters alone do $75. Make me a good offer and there yours I have been watching ebay I know seperately this would do around $750 I don't want that much"


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

someone should offer 40.00 and a crack pipe:freak:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Find it odd that he's been around EB since 07, has 60 positive FBs but only left 9 for others. Another for the blocked seller list...


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well if anyone has any slot crap for magnatraction send it to me!!!!


----------



## wideglide (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya, this guy sounds like and idiot. I'll go bump it up another $1.00:jest:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

offer like $600 via craigslist, then after he pulls the ebay listing back out cuz you "just found out it was on ebay and you feel bad for the folks who were bidding on the lot."


:tongue:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

wideglide said:


> Ya, this guy sounds like and idiot. I'll go bump it up another $1.00:jest:


Watch what you bid he could lower his reserve and you would be stuck with them.
Although you could back out and with Ebays rules he wouldn't be able to leave negative feedback.


----------

